# Does the Tiguan have a soundaktor



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

This probably the only time I want fake engine noise in the tiguan, but does any one if it actualy has one? If not, has anyone tried to retrofit one?


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

Nah it doesn’t amd I don’t think anyone will retrofit one since cars that do have them people tend to get rid of them lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

TigR said:


> Nah it doesn’t amd I don’t think anyone will retrofit one since cars that do have them people tend to get rid of them lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured. I was going to remove the one I have disable on my golf and install it to the Tiguan. I guess customer exhaust for the Tiggy for the wife.


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

I installed the leyó intake and APR turbo inlet. Sounds very good. I also did the APR tune a few weeks ago. Can definitely hear the turbo spooling and sometimes can hear the diverted valve dumping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

TigR said:


> I installed the leyó intake and APR turbo inlet. Sounds very good. I also did the APR tune a few weeks ago. Can definitely hear the turbo spooling and sometimes can hear the diverted valve dumping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s the exact intake I was going to get. I’m glad it sounds better. I’m just not fan of the Diesel sounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

Yeah. I got it cause it’s the only one that I found to have the complete intake from the turbo inlet to the filter box. A lot of them are only the box from the sensor housing forward 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

